# I'm Sorry Edie!!



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Yup Edie, I'm not calling you. I am telling the world what a blow-bag I am. Just thought I would save you the trouble ~ LOL

Now, your package was shipped yesterday. And yes, it was in the back of my Jeep for a week, and I forgot about it ~ :w00t:

I have taken a thousand pics of Daisy, and they are terrible. I'm done!!

Our IT Guy, from work, fancies himself as a professional photo guy, so is coming tomorrow to take pics. Yes, he's sick of my complaining of how I suck, and how you are ready to euthanize me. 

Daisy is on her worm meds. Rosanna is a nut case. Raul and Coby are kickin' it. Johnny is crazy. Tommy is a love. Earl is toothless. LBB is still 
blind. And Jops is still a bitch.:HistericalSmiley:

I'll call you in the morning girlfriend. I love you sooo very much.

LBB: Keep an "eye" out for that package. I saw her ship it Auntie Edie

Jops: You saw NOTHING you idiot!! It's still in the back of Deb's Jeep


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So in other words, Deb, life is as usual at your place. :smpullhair::smpullhair:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I will NOT hold my breath waiting for the pictures. I am sure its a plot to kill me. 
I also Liked talking to your SECRETARY the other day. I want your kind of job. LOL Tell him he is a nice man for me. Will be waiting with baited breath for the pics and will share WHEN I GET THEM. Luv U Deb.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

plenty pets 20 said:


> I will NOT hold my breath waiting for the pictures. I am sure its a plot to kill me.
> I also Liked talking to your SECRETARY the other day. I want your kind of job. LOL Tell him he is a nice man for me. Will be waiting with baited breath for the pics and will share WHEN I GET THEM. Luv U Deb.


Oh Edie, it was hilarious!! I'm at a sales call, couldn't find my material, so opened the back of my Jeep. Well, to my surprise. the "goods" were still sitting there. So I know this client ships UPS. I said, "For the love of God, please box this up and ship it NOW!!" The poor warehouse guy was a bit scared ~ :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Edie, I forgot to add that my partner-in-crime (Secretary) flippin' ROCKS!!

We joke all the time, and when I called him for this, he was telling jokes from work. I was a bit short with him. I said, "Cut the crap, call Edie, get the address, and call this warehouse guy with the info."

But doesn't he have a sexy voice? Very deep, and has offers for advertising. I may lose him some day :mellow:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

3Maltmom said:


> Edie, I forgot to add that my partner-in-crime (Secretary) flippin' ROCKS!!
> 
> We joke all the time, and when I called him for this, he was telling jokes from work. I was a bit short with him. I said, "Cut the crap, call Edie, get the address, and call this warehouse guy with the info."
> 
> But doesn't he have a sexy voice? Very deep, and has offers for advertising. *I may lose him some day* :mellow:


Hey, Deb - in the market for an assistant? I'm your man (er, woman). We'd make a great team, just not so much at the office, lol!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Hey, Deb - in the market for an assistant? I'm your man (er, woman). We'd make a great team, just not so much at the office, lol!:HistericalSmiley:


That's hysterical. And, so true. LOL
xoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxooxoxl


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

plenty pets 20 said:


> I will NOT hold my breath waiting for the pictures. I am sure its a plot to kill me.
> I also Liked talking to your SECRETARY the other day. I want your kind of job. LOL *Tell him he is a nice man for me.* Will be waiting with baited breath for the pics and will share WHEN I GET THEM. Luv U Deb.


Edie, 

Please clarify. You want Deb to tell him, for you, that he is a nice man. Or... to tell him that he is a nice man for you. With a deep sexy voice, I'm thinking you might have meant that he is for you. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Such a funny post!! Glad you got it mailed Deb!! Now, what is going on with the Big Toe????? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> So in other words, Deb, life is as usual at your place. :smpullhair::smpullhair:


Yup!! No changes!! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::smilie_tischkante::smpullhair:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> Such a funny post!! Glad you got it mailed Deb!! Now, what is going on with the Big Toe????? :HistericalSmiley:


LOL ~ I had to cancel my "Toe Appointment" due to work, and dogs. So the removal will be week after next. 

Oh, I will be dog sitting Gio and Snoopy at that time (for two weeks), so this will be fun. I'll have ELEVEN dogs ~ :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

plenty pets 20 said:


> I will NOT hold my breath waiting for the pictures. I am sure its a plot to kill me.
> I also Liked talking to your SECRETARY the other day. I want your kind of job. LOL Tell him he is a nice man for me. Will be waiting with baited breath for the pics and will share WHEN I GET THEM. Luv U Deb.


Okay, the stupid jerk does not want to come, because it's raining!!:blink:

I will do it myself!! I so suck at picture taking, but I'm on a mission!! :chili:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Hey, Deb - in the market for an assistant? I'm your man (er, woman). We'd make a great team, just not so much at the office, lol!:HistericalSmiley:


Office?? What's an Office?? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

angel's mom said:


> Edie,
> 
> Please clarify. You want Deb to tell him, for you, that he is a nice man. Or... to tell him that he is a nice man for you. With a deep sexy voice, I'm thinking you might have meant that he is for you. :HistericalSmiley:


Edie is a Horn-Dog. She is after my assistant!! With his "deep sexy voice" , she wants phone sex!!

Hey Edie, you go girl ~ :aktion033:

LMAO


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

3Maltmom said:


> Edie is a Horn-Dog. She is after my assistant!! With his "*deep sexy voice" , she wants phone sex*!!
> 
> Hey Edie, you go girl ~ :aktion033:
> 
> LMAO


Deb, go ahead and give him my number, too...:chili:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

You always make me laugh!:HistericalSmiley:


----------

